# Die Girls kommen endlich zurück



## Harry1982 (30 Jan. 2016)

Das ist *die* Nachricht für alle Fans der Gilmore Girls, Netflix bringt sie nach neun langen Jahren endlich wieder zurück ins Fernsehen :WOW:

Lauren Graham, Alexis Bledel und Scott Patterson haben schon ihre Rückkehr bestätigt. Vorerst wird es allerdings nur vier Folgen in Spielfilmlänge geben.

"Gilmore Girls"-Fortsetzung mit den Original-Stars auf Netflix ist offiziell bestätigt - Serien News - FILMSTARTS.de

Ich freu mir einen Ast ab


----------

